# Fuel pump replacement



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Going to replace the fuel pump in my 455 this weekend. Is this pretty straight forward or are there any little tricks I need to know to make it easier? Never put one on a Pontiac before.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Buy fresh gas. Keep it clean! (an old ad)*

Nope. Just dauber a little light greeze on the spot (on top of the pump arm) where she rolls around under the cam. I think if you get her on #1 tdc, the cam is on its lowest point, making it a cinch. (That is, if memory serves. It generally doesn't serve much of anything, anymore. Was only a few months ago that it got changed, at that.  )


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would add this (and I'm sorry if I'm being redundant here) if you haven't already purchased your pump, make sure you get an A/C Delco pump, not just any old replacement pump from Autozone, O'Reilley's, etc. The A/C Delco pump is calibrated to the correct fuel pump pressure, whereas the after market pumps are not. They're usually too high and they can (and routinely do) produce enough pressure that they unseat the needle and seat and flood your float bowl, especially if you're still running the Quadrajet.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Got an Edelbrock pump, 6 psi, Holley carb.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

kilkm68 said:


> Got an Edelbrock pump, 6 psi, Holley carb.


You should be fine! Holleys are known to be fuel pressure tolerant.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

*fuel pump*



chuckha62 said:


> You should be fine! Holleys are known to be fuel pressure tolerant.


I've got a '67 GTO with a factory 2bbl Rochester carb. Would a Airtex Brand fuel pump be OK for replacement?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The reviews for Airtex fuel pumps are not very good. Recommend looking at the reviews before you purchase. Common issues begin around the 6 month mark. Matt


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

redgoat67 said:


> I've got a '67 GTO with a factory 2bbl Rochester carb. Would a Airtex Brand fuel pump be OK for replacement?


It's hard to say... If it's calibrated correctly @ 4.5 to 5 psi, you'll be fine.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Mechanical Fuel Pump*

I searched all over the internet for a GM AC Delco mechanical fuel pump for my car and discovered they are not available. Even if I found an NOS it would have the old type of innards not designed for ethanol. Airtex claims to be the only American-Made fuel pumps. The specs for their replacement for my car indicate fuel pressure of 5.25-6.5. GM specs for my car are 5.0-6.5. So I am thinking I am going to have to use this Airtex pump. Maybe the bad reviews for Airtex pumps are for the electrical fuel pumps and not the mechanical pumps. What do you think. Should I install the Airtex?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

carter is a good quality fuel pump to use. no problems. Pontiac engines use special bolts n washers to mount the pump.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Also pick up an extra gasket so you don't have to go back to the store to get another. They tear easily so the second time around I threaded the bolts through the holes and gasket before I installed the pump.


----------

